# Minimum Fare Petition



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

I picked up a pax who ordered me on XL because I was only $3 more to go around the corner to the train station just because I was closer than an X car. Because I am on XL only I return to base after each trip on week days. If the pick up time is 7 min and the trip is 5 minutes further then my return trip can be 15 minutes meaning I earn $7 for half an hour. That’s $14 per hour. After costs I’m probably earning $8 per hour on the minimum fare trips.

Uber dosnt care they still get there cut. Now here’s the thing I brought the subject up with the pax above. He totally agreed and said he would not have a problem paying $15 minimum fare for X and $20 minimum fare for XL. In fact he said he would have no problem in telling Uber this. He also updated the app to the next train station so I got a further trip. Because of a big que down the freeway I got him to change it back. If The minimum fare was increased to $15 I don’t beleive they would loose many trips, the few they loose they would gain by increased revenue on minimum fares. For you the drivers based on 20 minimum fares per week that would be a pay increase of $100 p.w.

When Uber wanted to get legalized in WA it used its customer base and drivers to petition the State Government.

If Australia wide the drivers asked the pax to sign a minimum fare petition and we got 100,000 signatures by Uber pax to increase the minimum fare. Uber would change the minimum fare.
For me this would make minimum fares viable. What do you think?


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Hmm let me think ... 100,000 riders are going to sign a petition demanding Uber make them pay more for their trips ....

Your driving pattern is what is making it uneconomical for you tbh. If you are going to sit at home and only go out for a trip that may be 7 minutes away and then drive back home on base rates it will be hard for any job to make you money unless it is either a very long job or on high surge. There are XL drivers who only take these sorts of jobs who seem to make a reasonable amount of money but I'm guessing they live in areas where the distance to the pickup is also usually short. Have you looked at whether the economics of adding selected X trips into your mix makes sense? I know the rate is lower but if it is more than your cost of driving it is probably better than driving dead KM home after every job


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Why are you driving back to base after each trip, there’s the issue right there, you could increase income by not doing that, you would save on time and fuel, 

Yes the min fare is bad, I get $4.83 for a min trip, for me to cover bills I need to do 7 of these trips per hour, which is one trip every 9mins. Including driving to the rider dropping them off and driving to next rider, it’s why I do not accept any trip that requires me to drive for more than 6mins. I would rather sit in car and not have a trip than lose money driving to someone. 


Riders will not sign a petition, they want the cheap rides, they will even check other apps, and pick the cheapest at the moment, 

In my opinion on what needs to change, Uber should not take commission off a min fare trip, they get enough off other trips 
Since we can’t know if min trip, They should update the algorithm so if drive time to a rider exceeds the fare price and driver loses money on it, then the request shouldn’t be sent, in the early days I drove 20mins for $4.83. Another 20mins to drive back out of dead area, total time 45mins for $4.83 which didn’t even cover petrol and tax. I lost money, 

Or at least warn us, our airport has a min fare protection in place, so if trip is min fare, we get notified and we won’t lose our queue at airport


----------



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

Don’t worry about my return to base, it works fine. I do about five to ten minimum fares a week, it’s really only the minimum fares I have a problem with depending on how far I have had to travel to get them.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

SHARERIDER said:


> Don't worry about my return to base, it works fine. I do about five to ten minimum fares a week, it's really only the minimum fares I have a problem with depending on how far I have had to travel to get them.


The whole point of you post was complaining that you don't make money on minimum fares and that is because of your return to base strategy. Would it be nice if minimum fare was higher .. of course. But minimum fare is still profitable if it is part of a normal driving mix where you stay on the road.


----------



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

I do XL only, my car is too big and expensive to be running it around on X, if I was to stay where I drop off especially on a week day I could be waiting six hours before I get another job. I’ve waited three hours 1st in que on XL only at the airport and not got a job. XL only return to base works fine except on minimum fare trips.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Classified said:


> Why are you driving back to base after each trip, there's the issue right there, you could increase income by not doing that, you would save on time and fuel,
> 
> Yes the min fare is bad, I get $4.83 for a min trip, for me to cover bills I need to do 7 of these trips per hour, which is one trip every 9mins. Including driving to the rider dropping them off and driving to next rider, it's why I do not accept any trip that requires me to drive for more than 6mins. I would rather sit in car and not have a trip than lose money driving to someone.
> 
> ...


He does xl only .. During the day its no point to wait around at the drop off location


----------



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

SHARERIDER said:


> I picked up a pax who ordered me on XL because I was only $3 more to go around the corner to the train station just because I was closer than an X car. Because I am on XL only I return to base after each trip on week days. If the pick up time is 7 min and the trip is 5 minutes further then my return trip can be 15 minutes meaning I earn $7 for half an hour. That's $14 per hour. After costs I'm probably earning $8 per hour on the minimum fare trips.
> 
> Uber dosnt care they still get there cut. Now here's the thing I brought the subject up with the pax above. He totally agreed and said he would not have a problem paying $15 minimum fare for X and $20 minimum fare for XL. In fact he said he would have no problem in telling Uber this. He also updated the app to the next train station so I got a further trip. Because of a big que down the freeway I got him to change it back. If The minimum fare was increased to $15 I don't beleive they would loose many trips, the few they loose they would gain by increased revenue on minimum fares. For you the drivers based on 20 minimum fares per week that would be a pay increase of $100 p.w.
> 
> ...


Not sure this gig is for you. You have to be where the riders are, not at "base"

Also , we'd all like just the long trips, but that's not how it works. 
Good luck!


----------



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

Djhuber63 said:


> Not sure this gig is for you. You have to be where the riders are, not at "base"
> 
> Also , we'd all like just the long trips, but that's not how it works.
> Good luck!


Being doing it for three years now, works fine, depends a lot on where you live.


----------



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

Works fine? What are complaining about again??


----------

